# Jetzt schlägts 13 !



## Wladislav0304 (3. April 2009)

*"Killerspiele widersprechen dem Wertekonsens unserer auf einem friedlichen Miteinander beruhenden Gesellschaft und gehören geächtet. In ihren schädlichen Auswirkungen stehen sie auf einer Stufe mit Drogen und Kinderpornografie, deren Verbot zurecht niemand in Frage stellt."* 

Bayerns Innenminister Joachim Herrmann (CSU) in einer Pressemitteilung

Wie bitte??? 

Unfassbar,weltfremd,....gnpffff ... mir fehlen die Worte - vielleicht fallen euch welche ein?????


----------



## Baum-Druid (3. April 2009)

Hmm Quelle und was genau hat das jetzt mit WoW zutun? NOCH< wurde WoW nicht als Killerspiel deklariert.
mfg.
FIRST!


----------



## NeoWalker (3. April 2009)

/vote for more 1 Beiträge poster

Dennoch finde ich das den Politikern voll ins Hirn geschissen... was bitte haben Killerspiele mit
Kinderpornografie zu tun ? WTF es gibt soviele Politiker die sich Kinderpornos reinziehen... OMG


----------



## TeXer (3. April 2009)

Den Scherz bringen die doch jedes Jahr ...


----------



## lulas (3. April 2009)

haben die politiker jetzt auch realitätsverlust? xD


----------



## Spectrales (3. April 2009)

Die Politik ist heutzutage doch eh fürn Arsc*


----------



## Orinea (3. April 2009)

seit wann issn WoW nen killerspiel 

Ist schon hart was er sagt , aber WoW hat damit nihcts zutun ^^


----------



## Grushdak (3. April 2009)

Baum-Druid schrieb:


> Hmm Quelle und was genau hat das jetzt mit WoW zutun? NOCH< wurde WoW nicht als Killerspiel deklariert.
> mfg.



/sign

WoW war in der Diskussion bestimmter Leute über Killerspiele nicht mal als solches im Gespräch.

 und

/vote für Überprüfen von Threads/Posts per Mods, bevor sie sichtbar gemacht werden.^^


----------



## Lightsaver (3. April 2009)

is doch immer das gleiche...
aber bevor die checken, dass die gesellschaft an sich das problem ist, ist deutschland leergeräumt von amokläufern...


----------



## Bobenser (3. April 2009)

Orinea schrieb:


> seit wann issn WoW nen killerspiel



genau blumen pflücken und steine sammeln macht viel mehr spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (3. April 2009)

Dong Dong Dong Dong Dong Dong Dong Dong Dong Dong Dong Dong Dong 

was interessiert uns wow-spieler das? Wer sowas raushaut wird nicht mehr gewählt ( ist ja das große Wahljahr ) und gut is


----------



## Alanium (3. April 2009)

Den Thread gibt's schon...


----------



## Tabuno (3. April 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Den Thread gibt's schon...


Jep... und er wurde auch noch verschoben... *kopfschüttel*
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t=0&start=0


----------



## Yldrasson (3. April 2009)

Ich kann nur, wie jedes Mal, meine pseudo-intelligenten, gesellschaftsanalytischen Hoffnungen wiederholen:

Denken wir an die Rock-Musik.
Damals wurde sie von der "erwachsenen Altersschicht", also den Gesellschaftsträgern, als zu laut/hysterisch/etc. empfunden.
"Sie macht dumm und aggressiv!" <--- Kommt einem doch irgendwie bekannt vor, wenn man einfach mal heutzutage die Zeitung zum Thema Gaming aufschlägt, nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist damals mit der Rock-Musik passiert? Sie wurde von der Gesellschaft akzeptiert, weil die Jugendlichen, die damals zum Missfallen ihrer Eltern Rock hörten, früher oder später selbst zu Eltern, Erwachsenen - schlicht zur Altersschicht der Gesellschaftsträger (so nenne ich die Leute, die "das Sagen haben" einfach mal. ^^) wurden.

Deswegen denke/sage/hoffe ich, dass sich die Hysterie um Computerspiele in allerspätestens 10 - 20 Jahren gelegt haben wird.

Und wenn wir dann stolze Eltern sind, finden es unsere Kiddies ganz klasse, irgendeinen anderen Kram zu machen, der uns einfach nicht zusagt.

Ich bin zuversichtlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Spectrales (3. April 2009)

WoW < Kinderporno < Brot


----------



## Odilion (3. April 2009)

auch wenn ich das nicht so sehe, irgendwo kann ichs verstehen
wenn wir kinderpornos schauen tun wir was verbotenes. wenn wir töten tun wir was verbotenes.
kinderpornos als pc spiele sind verboten. logischerweise müssten dann spiele in denen man tötet auch verboten sein.

allerdings liegen da welten zwischen, aber immerhin, ganz bekloppt ist es nicht


----------



## Night falls (3. April 2009)

> auch wenn ich das nicht so sehe, irgendwo kann ichs verstehen
> wenn wir kinderpornos schauen tun wir was verbotenes. wenn wir töten tun wir was verbotenes.
> kinderpornos als pc spiele sind verboten. logischerweise müssten dann spiele in denen man tötet auch verboten sein.
> 
> allerdings liegen da welten zwischen, aber immerhin, ganz bekloppt ist es nicht



Was zur Hölle soll denn ein Kinderporno als PC-Spiel sein? ô.o


----------



## Odilion (3. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle soll denn ein Kinderporno als PC-Spiel sein? ô.o



darauf sollten wir nicht genauer eingehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (3. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle soll denn ein Kinderporno als PC-Spiel sein? ô.o


Thailand Simulator 2009 ?? kennt doch jeder


----------



## Odilion (3. April 2009)

einige asiatische mmogs kommen der sache sehr nahe um mal keine namen zu nennen


----------



## Night falls (3. April 2009)

> Thailand Simulator 2009 ?? kennt doch jeder



Zweifelsohne... Mal davon abgesehen bezweifle ich stark, dass Kinderporno PC spiele per se verboten wären, solange keine echten Kinderpornos darin gezeigt werden. Sie würden höchstens in nem Haufen Länder nicht erscheinen, wie bspw. auch manche stark gewalttätigen oder welche, in denen Symbolik aus dem NS-Regime verwendet wird.


----------



## Odilion (3. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Zweifelsohne... Mal davon abgesehen bezweifle ich stark, dass Kinderporno PC spiele per se verboten wären, solange keine echten Kinderpornos darin gezeigt werden. Sie würden höchstens in nem Haufen Länder nicht erscheinen, wie bspw. auch manche stark gewalttätigen oder welche, in denen Symbolik aus dem NS-Regime verwendet wird.



wobei das ja mit der symbolik des ns-regimes stark gelockert wurde.
als ich nach deutschland kam war das noch tabu (was ich ehrlich gesagt überzogen fand) und mittlerweile geht das eigentlich, man nimmt es immer lockerer damit

aber gut, wir kommen vom thema ab


----------



## Klos1 (4. April 2009)

Odilion schrieb:


> auch wenn ich das nicht so sehe, irgendwo kann ichs verstehen
> wenn wir kinderpornos schauen tun wir was verbotenes. wenn wir töten tun wir was verbotenes.
> kinderpornos als pc spiele sind verboten. logischerweise müssten dann spiele in denen man tötet auch verboten sein.
> 
> allerdings liegen da welten zwischen, aber immerhin, ganz bekloppt ist es nicht



Doch, es ist völlig bekloppt. Weil ich nicht töte, wenn ich Counterstrike spiele. Ich spiele, wenn ich Counterstrike spiele. Und Kinderpornos kommen zustande, in dem man Kinder misshandelt und das ganze verfilmt. Das ganze passiert wirklich, es ist real. Computerspiele wie Counterstrike kommen aber nich zustande, in dem ich Leute töte und das verfilme, sondern blöd bits durch die Gegend schiebe. Wo du da also auch nur im entferntesten eine Logik erkennen möchtest, ist mir schleierhaft.

Dieser Herrmann gehört für meine Begriffe weg vom Fenster. Jemand, der solche unqualifizierten Aussagen macht, ohne sich wirklich mit dem Medium Computerspiel überhaupt auseinandergesetzt zu haben, der gehört weg. Dieser Schweinepriester vergleicht mich mit irgendwelchen perversen Schweinen, die sich daran aufgeilen, wenn sie zuschauen können, wie das Leben von Kindern zestört wird.


----------



## Odilion (4. April 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Doch, es ist völlig bekloppt. Weil ich nicht töte, wenn ich Counterstrike spiele. Ich spiele, wenn ich Counterstrike spiele. Und Kinderpornos kommen zustande, in dem man Kinder misshandelt und das ganze verfilmt. Das ganze passiert wirklich, es ist real. Computerspiele wie Counterstrike kommen aber nich zustande, in dem ich Leute töte und das verfilme, sondern blöd bits durch die Gegend schiebe. Wo du da also auch nur im entferntesten eine Logik erkennen möchtest, ist mir schleierhaft.
> 
> Dieser Herrmann gehört für meine Begriffe weg vom Fenster. Jemand, der solche unqualifizierten Aussagen macht, ohne sich wirklich mit dem Medium Computerspiel überhaupt auseinandergesetzt zu haben, der gehört weg. Dieser Schweinepriester vergleicht mich mit irgendwelchen perversen Schweinen, die sich daran aufgeilen, wenn sie zuschauen können, wie das Leben von Kindern zestört wird.



excuse me, du hast es nicht verstanden


----------



## Klos1 (4. April 2009)

Dann musst du es vielleicht etwas deutlicher zum Ausdruck bringen, was du überhaupt willst. Wenn das ironisch gemeint war, dann geht das für mich aus deinem Text leider nur sehr bedingt hervor.


----------



## Night falls (4. April 2009)

Er meint:

"Menschen töten ist eine Straftat, und Kinderpornos drehen ist eine Straftat. Also müssen Spiele in denen man (fiktive) Kinderpornos dreht genauso verboten werden, wie Spiele in denen man (fiktive) Menschen tötet."

Ich halte von der Argumentation selber nichts, aber du hattest es ja vorher in der Tat mißverstanden.


----------



## Odilion (4. April 2009)

Was ich auch eigentlich sagen wollte ist, dass ich selber davon nichts halte.
Aber Grundlage einer Diskussion ist einfach mal, dass man sich auch in die Sicht des Gegenüber hineinversetzt und wenigstens versucht es zu verstehen. Und gut, ich kann es verstehen, aber nicht vertreten.


----------



## Rednoez (4. April 2009)

"auf einem friedlichen Miteinander beruhenden Gesellschaft"


hahahahaha. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (4. April 2009)

Dann fehlte mir wohl das Wörtchen "fiktiv". Naja, ist ja auch egal. Ich stimme jedenfalls soweit zu, daß eine vernünftige Diskussionsgrundlage auch vorraussetzt, sich mit der Meinung des anderen auseinanderzusetzen. Trotzdem ist für mich keine vernünftige Diskussionsgrundlage gegeben, wenn jemand Computerspiele mit Kinderpornos gleichsetzt. 

In einem solchen Fall bin ich nicht im Geringsten bereit, mich einer Diskussion hinzugeben, weil es bereits von Anfang an jedwilliger Grundlage fehlt. Das ist einfach nur lächerlich und sonst nichts.


----------



## dalai (4. April 2009)

Quelle? Solche Aussagen sind am glaubhaftesten mit Quellenangabe, sondt überlegt sich schon schnell einmal ein Mod wo du das her hast.

Man kann den Konsum von Killerspielen doch nicht mit dem Anschauen von kinderpornos vergleichen. Eine Person die Kinderponos schaut, verstösst nicht nur gegen moralische regeln der Gesellschaft sondern auch direkt gegen das Gesetz. Jeder Einzelne Kinderpornographieschauer macht sich strafbar. Wenn man jedoch "Killerspiele" spielt, macht man sich noch lange nicht strafbar. Wenn man jedoch einen Amoklauf macht, macht man sich strafbar für den Mord an Menschen, nicht strafbar für das Spielen von Killerspielen. Während sich bei Kinderpornographie jeder strafbar macht, macht sich bei Killerspielen vielleicht jeder Hunderttausendste indirekt durch einen Amoklauf strafbar.

Folglich ist dieser Vergleich absolut falsch und völlig fehl am Platz. Das Zielpublikum eines "Killerspiels" ist meist sehr jung, das ist so ungefähr die letzte Altersgruppe die Kinderpornos schaut. Kinderponrnoschauer sind meistens in der gleichen Altersgruppe wie Politiker! 

Langsam frag ich mich wirklich, wie man in Deutschland politik macht. Peer Steinbrück vergleicht Steuerhinterziehung und das Bankgeheimnis der Schweiz mit Cowboys und Indianer (grösste Problematik diesers vergleiches ist eigentlich das die Indianer seit Jahrhunderten ausgebeutet werden), ein anderer vergleicht "Killerspiele" mit Kinderpornos. Erinnert einen an Nazizeiten, da gab es auch einige sehr "gute" Politiker, die ein ziemlich gutes Mundwerk hatten. Eigentlich probiert deutschland doch seit 60 Jahren dieses Image loszuwerden, solche Politik ist da nicht gerade nützlich. Natürlich müssen Politiker gute Reden halten können und auch gute Argumente und gute Vergleiche haben, jedoch mehr im Stile Obamas und nicht so aggressiv mit gegen moralische Grundsätze verstossende Vergleichen.


----------



## Ocian (4. April 2009)

Ich musste wirklich lang suchen nach der Quelle, da keine Nachrichtenagentur diese veröffentlicht hat.
Die Quelle hierzu habe ich dann bei Chip.de gefunden:

http://www.chip.de/news/Killerspiel-Debatt...n_35986189.html
http://www.chip.de/news/Innenminister-Kill...s_35956392.html

Aber weder Stern, Taz, Frankfurter allgemeine hat darüber berichtet. Nicht einmal die Klatschpresse aus dem Axelspringerverlag hat sich dieser Nachricht angenommen. Es bleibt also zu bezweifeln, ob diese Äußerung wirklich in dieser Form stattgefunden hat.


----------



## neo1986 (4. April 2009)

Wladislav0304 schrieb:


> *"Killerspiele widersprechen dem Wertekonsens unserer auf einem friedlichen Miteinander beruhenden Gesellschaft und gehören geächtet. In ihren schädlichen Auswirkungen stehen sie auf einer Stufe mit Drogen und Kinderpornografie, deren Verbot zurecht niemand in Frage stellt."*
> 
> Bayerns Innenminister Joachim Herrmann (CSU) in einer Pressemitteilung
> 
> ...


/vote for last bayern frei.


----------



## Cookie Jar (4. April 2009)

Lool Killerspiele Werden verglichen mit Kinderpornos  :


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wen ich ein politiker wär dann würd ich das wort kinderpornographie nicht in 
den mund nehmen die ziehn sich die filmchen doch immer rein gibt schon genügend beweisse das die das machen


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

Es gibt auch unterschiedliche Politiker. Nicht jeder, der in der Politik arbeitet, ist ein Kinderpornoschauer oder einfach nur Dumm.

Es gibt auch Politiker, wie Angela Merkel, die ihren Job doch recht gut macht (oder?).

Politiker ist ein Beruf, und kein Lebensstil. Aber bei der heutigen Politik, wird momentan, wirklich nur Stimmenfischfang betrieben, anstatt dafür zu sorgen, das es uns und der Welt am Ende wirklich besser geht als vorher.

Ich schätze das Denken eines durchschnittlichen Politikers etwa so: " Sooo, jezz bin ich aus den Ferien zurück. Was mach ich jezz? Bald is Wahltag... mal in Zeitung blättern..."Amoklauf", "Sex wird Gesetz"...hhm, mal schauen, wie kann ich daraus die meisten Stimmen rausschlagen?
Beim Amoklauf werd ich mal ne Polizei-Eskorte ins Haus der Eltern schicken. Die sollen mal Ausschau nach Spielen halten, dass was mit Waffen zutun hat. Wenn wir Spiele finden, werde ich der Zeitung ein kleines Entgeld geben, dies extra zu erwähnen. Daraufhin werde ich wohl eine Rede halten, dass der Junge durch die Killerspiele so aggresiv wurde und damit trainierte, auf Menschen zu schiessen.
Damit hab ich etwa 70% der unwissenden Laien auf der Welt in der Tasche. Aber die anderen 30% werden dies wohl nicht so mögen... was mach ich nu? 
Ich verbiete einfach Killerspiele. Denn schliesslich is die Mehrheit jezz auf meiner Seite^^. Wenn man es nicht mehr spielen darf, wird diese Randgruppe niemals den Durchschnittsbürger erreichen, und so kann ich weiterhin gewählt werden^^

Was kann ich sonst noch so unternehmen? Ich weiss, das Internet verbieten! Aber wie soll ich DAS anstellen? Mhh.. jezz muss ich mir nen gevieften Plan ausdenken. Ah! Ich überzeug die Leute, dass es sehr viele Menschen gibt, die Kinderpornos ins Internet stellen oder es schauen! Das is ja moralisch nicht vereinbar mit uns selber! Deswegen werden wir eine selbstgegründete Gruppe damit beauftragen, Seiten aus dem Internet zu streichen. Ich darf allerdings niemanden zeigen, was für Seiten drauflanden. Zuerst mal sicher Kinderpornos, dann geht es über mit Seitewn, auf denen es um Killerspiele und Gewalt-videos geht, später kommen Info-sites, die über Gewalt reklamieren, und jezz können wir den Rest der Welt auch noch sperren. Aber das muss Geheim bleiben, sonst hab ich nen Problem :/ Aber schliesslich haben meine Koleggen dafür gesorgt, dass in der Schule nur dumme Menschen hervorkommen, die gut arbeiten können^^
.
Sooo... und jezz gehe ich wieder in den Urlaub."


Ich bin 16 und das ist meine Meinung über den durchschnittlichen Politiker von heute.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. April 2009)

Hmm mit 16 hab ich mich nohc nicht so für politik interessiert

respekt dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (4. April 2009)

Das Problem ist doch schon, daß allein der Begriff "Killerspiel" nicht haltbar ist. Ein Killerspiel gibt es nicht, dieser Begriff wurde von der Presse eingeführt und von den Politikern direkt übernommen. Per Begriffsdefinition der Presse, oder diversen Politikern definiert sich ein Killerspiel dadurch, daß der eigentliche Spielreiz darin besteht, Menschen um die Ecke zu bringen und das möglichst grausam.

Tatsächlich besteht der Reiz eines Egoshooters meiner Meinung nach darin, in eine Rolle eines Helden zu schlüpfen, der sich mit Problemen konfrontiert sieht, die in der realen Welt nicht existieren oder ein normaler Mensch nicht erleben will. Trotzdem hat es seinen Reiz, sich durch ein gut gemachtes Computerspiel in eine Welt entführen zu lassen, die es einen ermöglicht, Dinge zu erleben, die mit dem normalen Alltag nichts zu tun haben.

Ein Spiel wie Deadspace hat seinen Reiz nicht darin, sich an dem ganzen Blut und den Körperteilen aufzugeilen, sondern in eine Welt abzutauchen, die einem eine glaubhaft gruselige, dunkle Atmosphäre vermittelt. Man rennt durch ein Raumschiff, die Waffe stets im Anschlag und kämpf um das nackte Überleben. Wohlwissend, daß hinter jedem Eck das nächste Ungeheuer auf einen warten könnte, vermittelt das ganze zusammen mit guter technischer Umsetzung (Grafik, Sound) einfach eine beklemmende Atmosphäre und hat einfach seinen Reiz. Darum geht es in solchen Spielen. Die Tatsache, daß Menschen wie ich daran Spaß haben als Anlass zu nehmen, mich mit irgendwelchen Perverslingen zu vergleichen, finde ich ziemlich fehl am Platz.

Jeder Ego-Shooter hat für mich seinen Reiz und Brutalität gehört in vielen Spielen nun mal dazu. Ein Dead Space in der deutschen Fassung hat für mich jeden Reiz verloren, weil die Horroratmosphäre nicht mehr glaubhaft vermittelt wird, wenn das Spiel von hinten bis vorne beschnitten wird.

Ich kann ja verstehen, daß derartige Medien für jemanden, der von Natur aus krank ist, gefährlich sein können. Für einen normalen Menschen sind sie es nicht. Wenn man nun alles verbieten will, was einen potenziell gefährdeten Menschen voll in den Absturz führen könnte, nun, dann bliebe nicht mehr viel, was noch erlaubt ist.

Trotzdem gibt es bereits scharfe Gesetze, die eigentlich verhindern sollten, daß derartige Medien in die Hände von Minderjährigen geraten. Meiner Meinung nach sind sie mehr als ausreichend, in Hinblick auf Zensur in Deutschland eh schon völlig übertrieben. Vielleicht sollten sie mal daran arbeiten, daß bestehende Gesetze besser umgesetzt werden, anstatt an weiteren Verschärfungen zu denken. Das wäre meiner Meinung nach völlig ausreichend.

Vielleicht sollte man auch die Möglichkeit von kostenlosen Seminaren schaffen, mittels derer die Eltern besser in der Lage sind, den kleinen Schützling gerade im Hinblick des PC-Konsums besser zu kontrollieren. Denn daran scheitert es ja auch oft. Viele Eltern können einen PC nicht mal einschalten.
Es gibt bereits genug Möglichkeiten, mittels denen es für die Eltern möglich wäre, aktiv in das Spielverhalten der Kinder einzugreifen. In den meisten Softwareprodukten sind derartige Features längst integriert. Die meisten haben nur keine Ahnung davon.

Hier sollte man ansetzen. Aufklärungsarbeit leisten, auf die Mitmenschen schauen, speziell auch auf die Heranwachsenden in Hinblick auf Bewältigung der anstehenden Aufgaben und Hürden, welche das Leben mit sich bringt. Es gibt tausend sinnvolle Ansätze, die dem ganzen etwas entgegenwirken könnten. 
Aber die Leute sind anscheinend einfach zu dumm dafür. Lieber macht man es sich einfach und zieht sich irgendeinen Sündenbock an den Haaren herbei.
Zu mehr scheinen nicht nur die Leute in der Politik nicht fähig zu sein.


----------



## Destobane (4. April 2009)

/sign

das ganze wird langsam zu bunt


----------



## Wladislav0304 (4. April 2009)

Um die Quelle nochmal genauer zu verifizieren:

*München, 31. März 2009 Pressemitteilung Nr. 127/09*

Innenminister Joachim Herrmann: Keine Geschäfte mit Tötungstrainingssoftware

Innenminister Joachim Herrmann begrüßt, dass sich die deutsche Medienwirtschaft bei der erstmaligen Verleihung des deutschen Computerspielpreises heute in München für die Entwicklung kulturell und pädagogisch wertvoller Spielekonzepte und -inhalte ausgesprochen hat. Er will die Absichtserklärungen, für Qualität bei Computerspielen zu sorgen, beim Wort nehmen: "Ich fordere die Computerspielbranche auf, den schönen Worten endlich Taten folgen zu lassen und auf Herstellung und Vertrieb von Killerspielen in Deutschland freiwillig zu verzichten. Killerspiele gehören bislang zu den intensiv beworbenen Hauptumsatzträgern der Branche. Mit derartiger Tötungstrainingssoftware, die zum Beispiel von der US-Army zur Vorbereitung von Soldaten auf Kampfeinsätze verwendet wird, dürfen in Deutschland keine Geschäfte mehr gemacht werden." Für Herrmann ist es wissenschaftlich klar erwiesen, dass der andauernde Konsum derartiger Spiele, in denen Gewalt und Brutalität anders als bei Filmen aktiv ausgeübt und gesteuert wird, die Gewaltbereitschaft fördert und die Fähigkeit, Mitleid zu empfinden, verkümmern lässt. "Damit sind derartige Spiele eine der Ursachen für die erschreckende Jugendgewalt und auch für Amokläufe, in den Szenen aus Killerspielen in die Realität übertragen werden." Mit großer Sorge sieht Innenminister Herrmann auch die Suchtgefahr, die von derartigen Spielen ausgeht. "Immer mehr Kinder und Jugendliche versinken täglich stundenlang in dieser virtuellen Gewaltwelt. Für Schule und Ausbildung haben sie keine Zeit mehr und drohen, so für unsere Gesellschaft verloren zu gehen. Leider habe viele Eltern überhaupt keine Vorstellungen davon, welchen dauerhaften Schaden ihre Kinder hier nehmen." Killerspiele widersprechen dem Wertekonsens unserer auf einem friedlichen Miteinander beruhenden Gesellschaft und gehören geächtet. In ihren schädlichen Auswirkungen stehen sie auf einer Stufe mit Drogen und Kinderpornografie, deren Verbot zurecht niemand in Frage stellt.

*Bayerisches Staatsministerium des Inneren*


Vielen Dank für die konstruktiven Ansätze und dank auch an diejenigen, die mir deutlich machen wie sinnlos es manchmal ist Diskussionsgrundlagen zu schaffen...


----------



## Thront (4. April 2009)

so langsam machen die gamer mehr theater aus diesen angeblichen killerspielen als politiker und co.


----------



## Hinack (4. April 2009)

omg, das wird ja immer schlimmer oO


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

Wenn wir nicht wollen, dass Politiker die Bevölkerung ins Gesicht lügt, und auch noch die Mehrheit das glaubt, müssen wir ihnen die Wahrheit erzählen!

Und dass bezieht sich auf mehrere Themen, die die heutige Politik anspricht.


----------



## yves1993 (5. April 2009)

Ich finde diese aussagen der Politiker sind ein guter grund mal bei denen Amok zu laufen....


----------



## Anduris (5. April 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Ich finde diese aussagen der Politiker sind ein guter grund mal bei denen Amok zu laufen....


Die sind es doch gar nicht wert. 
Ich ignoriere die Politiker, weil die eh nur groß rum labern können, mehr nicht.
Es wird eh nie dazu kommen, dass ,,Killerspiele" verboten werden... und wenn, wissen die eigentlich was Internet ist? 
Mich würde es ja eh nicht bocken, weil ich WoW spiele.
Ich würd so nem Politiker so gern mal meine Meinung sagen... dann würde er bestimmt dumm gucken.


----------



## hardrain86 (5. April 2009)

ich wette einige der politiker spielen selber ballerspiele oder wow XD
viele berühmte sportler spielen wow haben diese schon selber gesagt naja was soll man 
sagen politiker sind mit sicherheit auch dabeiXp


----------



## wowraider (5. April 2009)

troztdem so einen vergleich zu machen.....

allein schon diese frechheit zu haben sowas zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


für kinderpornografie kommt man in knast,und fürrs zocken??    auch oder was?
naja mache leudde sind einfach zum vergessen.....!


----------



## wowraider (5. April 2009)

welche bekannten sportler zocken den wow?


----------



## wowraider (5. April 2009)

welche bekannten sportler zocken den wow?


----------



## Haggelo (5. April 2009)

Als ich den titel gelesen habe musste ich echt lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

